# On-Line Customer Service Work



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

Right DW one 20+ hour per week Customer service job about 4 days a week.
Very small company and very unstable, which concerns us greatly.

Does anyone have positive experience in At-Home Customer service?

I have goog'd it a few times and there are thousands of confusing threads, but a few scans stick out and the good ones are not obvious at all, if there are any.

Does anyone have any experience with this? Care to share your experiences?

Anyway, thanks in advance.

DG


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

west at home is one that I know of several people working with and getting paid as promised. and also Live Op is another good luck !!


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

west at home, live Ops, team double click(more secretarial),


----------



## Kriket (Sep 30, 2009)

West, arise, alpine cloud 10, sutherland, VIP desk.

Most of those don't hire in Ohio, so I haven't been able to work for any :sob:


----------

